

Ask HN: Would you subscribe to a "one task a day" web+mobile service? - milofelipe

Hi. Quick Survey. Would you use (and subscribe to, small monthly fee) a web+mobile service that makes you focus on just one task a day? You enter the tasks and it will randomly select or pre-select a task and prompt you to do it for the day (MVP)? The idea of doing one task a day isn't really new. I even saw a Mac app already doing this. But I still haven't seen a web version. Thanks!
======
shantanubala
I'd maybe use it if it were free, but I'd most likely just stick to a
conventional free task manager and create a "full-day tasks" list - especially
since I already use Remember the Milk a bit, it wouldn't make sense to switch
just for one feature.

